# 1950's Steam Photo Collection



## MrFSS (Jun 5, 2010)

If you are interested in 1950's and forward rail photos, this *site* might be of interest.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 5, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> If you are interested in 1950's and forward rail photos, this *site* might be of interest.



Thanks for sharing. I am surprised at how recent some of that steam is.


----------



## emmy (Jun 25, 2010)

Hubby and I love the steam engines.We were up to Lancaster,Pa. in April.Took a ride on the train up there and went thru the museum,that is where we met one of the workers whose family had a reunion Phl-San Franciso then Portland -Chi-Phl.Thats where we got the idea to do that route for our 60th next year.

Thanks for the pictures I really enjoyed them.

emmy


----------

